# Ogólne > Badania >  czytanie wyników

## glawiator

witam chcial bym sie dowiedziec czy takie wyniki jakie dostalem swiadcza o czyms?
mianowicie ;

PLT 122

PDW 22,3 fl (9-17)

MPV 13,6 fl (8-12,4)

P-LCR 50,6% (13-43)
reszta wynikow w normie 
Prosze o odpowiedz.pozdrawiam

----------

